# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Угадай звезду

## Sanych

Предлагаю такую игру. Я выставляю фото знаменитостей, вы угадываете кто на фото. Долго мучать не буду.

Как всегда одна просьба. Не юзать поисковики себе в помощь. Интерес ведь падает от этого.

Знаменитости в основном - Голливуд. Есть звёзды эстрады, популярных журналов и спорта.

Отвечать так: Номер по порядку - кто таков.

Пример: 1 - Вася Иванов

----------


## Sanych

*1* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *2* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *3* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *4* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *5* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *6* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *7*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *8*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *9*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *10*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Дальше пары по определённым признакам 

*11*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *12*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*13*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *14*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*15*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *16*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *17*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *18*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *19*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *20*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *21*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *22*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *23*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *24*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *25*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*26*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *27*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *28*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *29*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *30*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Можно отвечать

----------


## Vanya

мм...без понятия 
3 - Наверное Спирз, а 30 - Альба...всё, остальные вообще хз кто))

----------


## Sanych

*3* Угадано. Бритни Спирз

Писать угаданных буду по русски и по простому. Як чуетца, так и пишетца 

Кстати там есть очень похожие, смотрите внимательнее.

----------


## Vanya

так...
16 - Лопез?
21 - Джексон?

----------


## Sanych

*16* Дженифер Лопез

*21* Майкл Джексон

Ну вот, дело сдвинулось

----------


## Vanya

блин, а непросто это))
26 - Сара Коннор вроде как..

----------


## Sanych

Сара Конор это из терминатора кликуха  А там действительно Сара, только другая

----------


## Vanya

да не. есть ещё какая-то Коннор Сара  а вот та что тут на картинке, так хз, есть ещё Сара Джессика Паркер. она?

----------


## Pasha_49

1-Анджелина Джоли. 7-Джордж Клуни. 9-Хэлен Хант. 17- Джуля Робертс. 21-Майкл Джексон. 23-Патрик Суэйзи. 26-Сара-Джесика Паркер. 27-Сталоне. 29-Том Хэнкс. 30-Уитни Хьюстон(совсем не изменилась)

----------


## Sanych

Так. Кто отвечает, просто цитирует мой пост, и подставляет недостающих. *Выделяя их красным цветом!!!* Когда будут угаданы все, подставлю имена угадавших первым.

*1* Анжелина Джоли
*2*
*3* Бритни Спирз
*4*
*5*
*6*
*7* Джорж Клуни 
*8*
*9* Хэлен Хант
*10*
*11*
*12*
*13*
*14*
*15*
*16* Дженифер Лопез
*17* Джулия Робертс
*18*
*19*
*20*
*21* Майкл Джексон
*22*
*23* Патрик Суэйзи
*24*
*25*
*26* Сара Паркер
*27* Сталоне
*28*
*29* Том Хэнкс
*30* Уитни Хьюстон

----------


## Alva

> Так. Кто отвечает, просто цитирует мой пост, и подставляет недостающих. *Выделяя их красным цветом!!!* Когда будут угаданы все, подставлю имена угадавших первым.
> 
> *1* Анжелина Джоли
> *2*
> *3* Бритни Спирз
> *4*
> *5*
> *6*
> *7* Джорж Клуни 
> ...


агаага

----------


## Sanych

Правильно, Кортни Лав. А кто ж за такой с ней в паре тогда )?

----------


## Vanya

> Так. Кто отвечает, просто цитирует мой пост, и подставляет недостающих. *Выделяя их красным цветом!!!* Когда будут угаданы все, подставлю имена угадавших первым.
> 
> *1* Анжелина Джоли
> *2* Бьорк
> *3* Бритни Спирз
> *4*
> *5*
> *6*
> *7* Джорж Клуни 
> ...

----------


## Sanych

Ух. Шаман. Как догадался )))

Прально. Курт Кобейн

----------


## Irina

> Сообщение от Sanych Посмотреть сообщение
> Так. Кто отвечает, просто цитирует мой пост, и подставляет недостающих. Выделяя их красным цветом!!! Когда будут угаданы все, подставлю имена угадавших первым.
> 1 Анжелина Джоли
> 2 Бьорк
> 3 Бритни Спирз
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7 Джорж Клуни
> ...


......

----------


## Sanych

Нет, Ирина. 10 не Уиллис, и даже не американец.

----------


## Alva

не уверен...
но похоже, что...
5. Дрю Берримор

----------


## Sanych

Alva, только отвечайте как я просил чуть выше. 

Итак:

1 Анжелина Джоли
2 Бьорк
3 Бритни Спирз
4
5 Дрю Бэрримор
6
7 Джорж Клуни
8
9 Хэлен Хант
10
11 Кортни Лав
12 Курт Кобейн
13
14
15
16 Дженифер Лопез
17 Джулия Робертс
18
19
20
21 Майкл Джексон
22
23 Патрик Суэйзи
24
25
26 Сара Паркер
27 Сталоне
28
29 Том Хэнкс
30 Уитни Хьюстон

----------


## Sanych

Ну что ж. Начнём подсказывать потихоньку.

*Не угаданными остались:* голливудский красавчик герой боевиков, нейкий малец с большого корабля, Леон какой-то, английский сэр, Роберт то же нейки, девчёнка с большими сисьгами, звезда стриптиза и подруга лысого, Эйладжа опять же нейки, ни чё такая из друзей, агент улыбчивая и агент лиса, перчинка. Вроде всё

----------


## Irina

1 Анжелина Джоли
2 Бьорк
3 Бритни Спирз
4
5 Дрю Бэрримор
6
7 Джорж Клуни
8
9 Хэлен Хант
10
11 Кортни Лав
12 Курт Кобейн
13
14
15
16 Дженифер Лопез
17 Джулия Робертс
18
19
20
21 Майкл Джексон
22
23 Патрик Суэйзи
24
25 Жан Рено?
26 Сара Паркер
27 Сталоне
28
29 Том Хэнкс
30 Уитни Хьюстон
__________________

----------


## Sanych

Ирина, есть Рено, но не 25

----------


## Sanych

Раз обещал долго не мучать, последняя подсказка. Вам нужно только правильно расставить 

*Не угаданными остались:* сэр Пол Маккартни, Жан Рено, Роберт Де Ниро, Том Круз, Деми Мур, Джери Холивей, агент Малдер и агент Скалли, Эйладжа Вуд, Киану Ривз, Ди Каприо, Мадонна, Памела Андерсен.

----------


## Marusja

6 вроде Эйладжа Вуд

----------


## Marusja

а 24 сэр Пол

----------


## Sanych

Правильно, осталось не много уже.

----------


## Sanych

Соберитесь с мыслями, мало уже осталось совсем.

----------


## Sadist

10 Жан Рено)))))))))

----------


## Sanych

От блин. Забыли про тему  Так, быстренько все собрались с мыслями, и угададли звёзд

----------


## Sanych

Итак:

1 Анжелина Джоли
2 Бьорк
3 Бритни Спирз
4
5 Дрю Бэрримор
6 Эйладжа Вуд
7 Джорж Клуни
8
9 Хэлен Хант
10
11 Кортни Лав
12 Курт Кобейн
13
14
15
16 Дженифер Лопез
17 Джулия Робертс
18
19
20
21 Майкл Джексон
22
23 Патрик Суэйзи
24 Сэр Пол Маккартни
25
26 Сара Паркер
27 Сталоне
28
29 Том Хэнкс
30 Уитни Хьюстон

----------


## BiZ111

13 - может это Бриттани Мерфи царство ей небесное?

----------


## Sanych

Нет, выше есть подсказка про эту пару.

----------


## Sanych

Активнее!!!!! Уже мало осталось!!!!

----------


## Sanych

*Ну что же. Подведём итоги.*
1 Анжелина Джоли - *Pasha_49*2 Бьорк - *Vanya*3 Бритни Спирз - *Vanya*4 Деми Мур - *не угадана*5 Дрю Бэрримор - *Alva*6 Эйладжа Вуд - *Marusja*7 Джорж Клуни - *Pasha_49*8 Джери Холивей - *не угадана*9 Хэлен Хант - *Pasha_49*10 Жан Рено - *Sadist*11 Кортни Лав - *Alva*12 Курт Кобейн - *Vanya*13 Джилиан Андерсен - *не угадана*14 Дэвид Духовны - *не угадан*15 Энистон - *не угадана*16 Дженифер Лопез - *Vanya*17 Джулия Робертс - *Pasha_49*18 Киану Ривз - *не угадан*19 Дикаприо - *не угадан*20 Мадонна - *не угадана*21 Майкл Джексон - *Vanya*22 Памела Андерсен - *не угадана*23 Патрик Суэйзи - *Pasha_49*24 Сэр Пол Маккартни - *Marusja*25 Дениро - *не угадан*26 Сара Паркер - *Vanya*27 Сталоне - *Pasha_49*28 Том Круз - *не угадан*29 Том Хэнкс - *Pasha_49*30 Уитни Хьюстон - *Pasha_49*

----------


## BiZ111

Саныч, перезалей пожалуйста фотки малых

----------


## Patron

Не успел йа на конкурс =(

----------


## Sanych

> Саныч, перезалей пожалуйста фотки малых


Было приблизительно так:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Новое задание.  Угадываем. Есть пара-тройка нерусей 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Можно начинать угадывать, если кто не знал

----------


## Marusja

20 сто пудов Хабенский

----------


## Marusja

21 Григорьев-Аполлонов

----------


## Marusja

18 похожа на Гусеву, а может и на Эванджелина Лилли

----------


## Irina

1 похож на Борю Моисеева))

----------


## Sanych

*№-Известная личность-Ник угадавшего*

*1* - Боря Моисеев - Irina 
*18* - Катя Гусева - Marusja
*20* - Константин Хабенский - Marusja
*21* - Григорьев-Апполонов - Marusja

----------


## BiZ111

8 Хазанов
10 ДиКаприо
15 Лопез


Курникова и Шер что в 7 лет, что в 30 хрен что изменилось

----------


## Sanych

8-не Хазанов

*№-Известная личность-Ник угадавшего*

*1* - Боря Моисеев - Irina 
*18* - Катя Гусева - Marusja
*20* - Константин Хабенский - Marusja
*21* - Григорьев-Апполонов - Marusja
*10* - Ди Каприо - Biz111
*15* - Дженнифер Лопес - Biz111

----------


## Akasey

7- Филя Киркоров?

----------


## Irina

6 Никита Михалков наверно
22 на Алсу похожа

----------


## Irina

17 Нагиев
13 Корикова

----------


## BiZ111

Узнал 8-ого - это Марат Башаров!

----------


## Irina

11 Линда наверно

----------


## Sanych

*№-Известная личность-Ник угадавшего*

*1* - Боря Моисеев - Irina
*6* - Никита Михалков - Irina 
*7* - Киркоров - Akasey
*8* - Башаров - BiZ111
*10* - Ди Каприо - BiZ111
*11* - Линда - Irina
*13* - Корикова - Irina
*15* - Дженнифер Лопес - Biz111
*17* - Нагиев - Irina
*18* - Катя Гусева - Marusja
*20* - Константин Хабенский - Marusja
*21* - Григорьев-Апполонов - Marusja
*22* - Алсу - Irina

----------

